# Help me choose Digicam [SONY]



## ritesh.techie (Apr 21, 2010)

I have finalized 4 models that I can buy, but I need your help to choose the best one. All models are of SONY



*DSCT90/P*
*DSC4380/S*
*DSCW370/B*
*DSC4350/P*
Here is the comparison sheet of them - *CLICK HERE*

_*So Which one I should buy?*_


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2010)

ritesh.techie said:


> I have finalized 4 models that I can buy, but I need your help to choose the best one. All models are of SONY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From all the above I'll choose *DSCW370/B.  
*Best specs in comparison to other mentioned with added advantage 7X optical zoom. Its a bit bulky though, but as its in ur list...
It can be considered

Why SONY only? Why not Canon?
Check out Canon SX120IS, Canon SX110IS and Canon SX 210IS


----------

